# Goal: Quit the Internet



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Day one: May 9, 2011


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what are you planning to replace it with?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you should be writing this goal on paper~


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow how are you going to manage this? That's a very hard thing to do. Why not just limit yourself to say 1 hour a day instead of cutting it out altogether? Good luck whatever way you do it. I realize I'm talking to myself because obviously you are not using the internet haha.

My goal is to quit using the internet after midnight. So far I've managed 6 days without any signs of a relapse.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

wow that's big. are you going cold turkey or is it gonna be a gradual thing?


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

I _really_ hope you succeed.

Good luck.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

How can you live without internet these days? It's almost a must for the Western world. Internet is not only for chatting and playing video games  .


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Day two: May 10, 2011

I spent less than four hours on the Internet today. Good enough.


----------



## ralary (May 10, 2011)

internet is very helpful in my life,so I would not quit,but I will not addict to it


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck. I need to do this too.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Day three: May 11, 2011

Less than two hours. :boogie

This is so much progress I can see myself relapsing in the near future.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

crsohr said:


> Wow how are you going to manage this? That's a very hard thing to do. Why not just limit yourself to say 1 hour a day instead of cutting it out altogether? Good luck whatever way you do it. I realize I'm talking to myself because obviously you are not using the internet haha.
> 
> My goal is to quit using the internet after midnight. So far I've managed 6 days without any signs of a relapse.


I think I need to do something like this. I am done watching TV (except for Sunday), and I plan on only using the Internet when it is dark outdoors. That might be possible for me, yet I will still be productive in real life and on-line.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good job.


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

The internet can be a very useful tool and very enjoyable but you are right because if i don't have the internet i really don't have nothing to do at home so i will be forced to go out and meet people.. so yes is a very good idea and i will try to limit my use of the internet


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

I really need to limit my internet time too. lots of great advice in this thread. 
quitting cold turkey eh. 
making goals/limitations/ disciplining yourself is wonderful tho.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

goal: get off the computer right now. There's no reason to be on anymore.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

How are things going for you rednosereindeer? 

Sadly I relapsed and used the internet way past midnight quite a few times this week. I'm going to start again tonight but it's harder than I thought.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to try to cut down my internet time.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I'm going to try to cut down my internet time.


Same here.


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom (May 28, 2011)

Wow.. I admire you. To me, you're doing what I find is the IMPOSSIBLE.

Good luck *salutes*


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

crsohr said:


> How are things going for you rednosereindeer?


I've switched to watching TV to cut down my Internet time, but I'm still here. 

But I will be gone in five days, so no worries.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

That's tough to do. Maybe you should try and not watch TV as well, rednosereindeer? 

I myself have cut back on TV, I only watch my favorite shows if I have time on TV and will usually just watch about an hour sometimes each evening before bed.

Why not instead of internet or TV, you walk your dog, read a book, go somewhere nice? 

I should try and cut back on internet, too, but it's not affecting my life, so....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Maybe you should be writing this goal on paper~


lol


----------

